# Triple node Ortega



## nvthis (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey folks, well.. She ain't a she yet, and if she is I will make sure her buds end up in this thread. But check it out.. A tri-node Ortega #2:hubba: 

These were very old beans, but they have performed better than expected. If this turn out to be the real deal (?) I will make many, many more...


----------



## the chef (Mar 17, 2010)

Thats wild NV!


----------



## Irish (Mar 17, 2010)

nice fat leaves. i've seen this before on an outdoor i had. it worked itself out right around the 6-7th node, and was a girl...how old?


----------



## nvthis (Mar 17, 2010)

I'll have to look up the date, but within the month .. She is definitely the runt of the pack..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 17, 2010)

i think those are called triploids or polyploids....i think.


----------



## Diversified (Mar 17, 2010)

Ah yes, a shamrock for St. Patty's Day


----------

